# Polo 1.4 from 2001 short to ground faluty codes



## Svankila (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi! New on this forum, and dont know if Im in the right spot?! Got some faulty codes on a polo 1.4 from 2001.
i want to replace the two relays that can be the cause, the ecu relay and the fuel pump relay.

I have 4 relays under the stearing Wheel, but dont know which one is to what..
Any one who know which one it is?


----------

